# Slow Feed Bowl - question about size to get



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Ridley (10 Months) is a gulper. I want to get a slow feed bowl to slow him down and am looking at the Durapet bowl. Which size should I get? The Medium holds 4 cups which is more than I feed at a time but I'm concerned about whether the trough is big enough for his mouth to reach it. I'm afraid if I get the large it will be too big and he'll just keep gulping like he's already doing.

Here's a link to the bowl -
*Durapet Slow Feed Bowl *

Product Rating

4.2 stars
(5 Ratings)

Write a Review
Read 5 Reviews



*Durapet Slow Feed Bowl *


Made by 
 
*Durapet* 














Durapet Slow Feed Bowl

Thanks!


----------



## My2Furkids (Sep 21, 2010)

This is the bowl I use for my "vacuum cleaner" type:

brake-fast...


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

LOL I bought a bowl like that for the Crazy Boxer that gulps her food.... First day she learned to pick it up and turn it upside down to dump the food out...! Wanna buy a slightly used food bowl? ;-)


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

I have the small size for Neko, 6 months. I'd say the medium should be fine.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

You can use a Bundt cake pan if you don't want to invest in the bowl--or a muffin baking tin. Takes a long time to get the food out of 12 little cups.


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

I just spread Onyx's food out over the bottom of his crate, it's the only thing I've found that works to slow him down!


----------

